# iClickAndHost has quadrupled it's VPS RAM upgrade quotas



## iClickAndHost (Dec 20, 2015)

Reliable web hosting and VPS hosting provider iClickAndHost has announced that the VPS RAM upgrade quotas are now quadrupled. 


Starting from today, the new minimum upgrade is 512 MB of guaranteed RAM per month for your virtual server but will remain at the same price. The RAM upgrades now will be with 512Mb increments. 
Up until now, the minimum upgrade RAM amount was 128 MB. So now iClickAndHost's customers can get 4 times as much (4×128) for the same price!
From now on, all VPS users will be able to upgrade your RAM to 1 GB (2×512 MB) and 1.5 GB (3×512 MB) for the same price you would have had to pay for 256 MB and 384 MB, respectively. 


If you are already a customer of iClickAndHost and have purchased a RAM upgrade, you will have your quota updated accordingly at the time of the next renewal.


The new RAM quotas will make your Virtual Private Servers more scalable and will give you more flexibility in running your dynamic websites and applications. This is just another addition to the provider's innovative web hosting and VPS hosting environment. iClickAndHost is already doing a lot to maintain high uptime. iClickAndHost is committed to always move forward, optimize the environment, improve the uptime and performance and give it's customers more for the lowest possible price.


----------



## joepie91 (Dec 21, 2015)

This is advertising, not news.


----------



## drmike (Dec 21, 2015)

Fine line   It's news to the customers and thusly should be sent directly to them.


Not general nature of news in media though.


----------

